

Toka: A Chatroom-based Community - andylim
https://toka.io

======
andylim
Create/join a chatroom, invite your friends, and talk about any topic! Also,
please provide any feedback here :)

~~~
smedegaard
Nice site, well-designed; however, I do think it will face a chicken-and-egg
type of problem unless you can scale very quickly though.

~~~
andylim
So right now we are using a MongoDB replicaset which can be scaled. We are
going to move to AWS soon instead of a single node for the web server. I think
the most difficult thing to scale might be the actual chat server, but we've
done some load tests and it can manage at least 500 concurrent users right
now. Scaling the chat server will be the first thing I work on after finishing
the last remaining basic features.

------
vivekmchopra
this seem very cool, so this is like a modernized/mainstream version of IRC
then? thanks! -vivek

~~~
andylim
Yes! That's the direction we are going but we have some ideas to take
chatrooms to the "next level" so to speak. Right now we just want to be
another option that's easier to keep up with : ). I assure you that I am not a
graphic designer so I appreciate the comments on my attempt to make it look
nice xD. We may do a small color palette change and/or some design changes
when the core functionality and scaling gets taken care of or at least address
and pre-planned.

Please feel free to send me any suggestions and or feedback via
support@toka.io. We have a long list, but I definitely want to do what it
takes to make it a lot more accessible/useful than irc and/or any other
chatroom platform.

